# Small "soft" kibble brands?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

So for the puppies/ momma, I tried a bunch of typical puppy kibbles (small ones) and I don't think they were bothered by the taste, but at least for mom (with bad teeth) they were too hard for her to eat.

Someone donated a bag of Bil-Jac to the shelter and its perfect. If comes in these pellets about the size of rabbit food, and they are dry but somehow softer- not moist treat soft, but soft/dry enough that I can crush them into a powder between my fingers.

Any ideas for another food I can try that might have a similar quality? I haven't heard of anything else but thought someone out there might know. I tried Fromm since I know it has tiny kibbles but they wouldn't touch it.

So:

Good ingredients (pref better than bil-jac)
Tiny kibbles
"Soft"?
Un-refrigerated

Here's a picture:










This is what they are on, I know it says adult but according to the AAFCO it is ALS.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3826106


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think there are many brands of pelleted dog food (ETA: Googled it---only Doc's Choice, Wysong, and Bil-Jac that I could find). Almost all are extruded---the pellet thing is one of Bil-Jac's selling points. Maybe try canned food? Or soak the extruded kibbles until they're soft.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Willowy said:


> I don't think there are many brands of pelleted dog food (ETA: Googled it---only Doc's Choice, Wysong, and Bil-Jac that I could find). Almost all are extruded---the pellet thing is one of Bil-Jac's selling points. Maybe try canned food? Or soak the extruded kibbles until they're soft.


They will eat canned (am trying to wean them off and onto kibble, or at least pups). They won't eat soaked, but tough love might work once they're a bit bigger and I'm not concerned about them losing an ounce.

Its mostly the pups that I want to get onto "normal" dog food before they get adopted. Momma can eat whatever she wants until she gets a dental and I know that her mouth is okay and not hurting her.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

What about freeze dried, or dehydrated ? Most brands have much better ingredients than bil-jac.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Rescued said:


> They will eat canned (am trying to wean them off and onto kibble, or at least pups). They won't eat soaked, but tough love might work once they're a bit bigger and I'm not concerned about them losing an ounce.
> 
> Its mostly the pups that I want to get onto "normal" dog food before they get adopted. Momma can eat whatever she wants until she gets a dental and I know that her mouth is okay and not hurting her.


For such small dogs, I think having the puppies eating canned is still a "normal" dog food for the adopters. The cost for canned wouldn't be much different than for a good dry food. You could mix dry and canned into a mush. The adopters are likely to switch the food no matter what you are feeding them.

For mama, either canned or a dehydrated food could be good. I like Grandma Lucy's dehydrated which since I have big dogs is used as a topper or treat but for little ones like you're fostering, would probably be in line price-wise with most of the grain-free dry foods.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Shell said:


> For such small dogs, I think having the puppies eating canned is still a "normal" dog food for the adopters. The cost for canned wouldn't be much different than for a good dry food. You could mix dry and canned into a mush. The adopters are likely to switch the food no matter what you are feeding them.
> 
> For mama, either canned or a dehydrated food could be good. I like Grandma Lucy's dehydrated which since I have big dogs is used as a topper or treat but for little ones like you're fostering, would probably be in line price-wise with most of the grain-free dry foods.


This is true. Ideally (and in all likelyhood) the food needs to be available at petsmart, or there is almost no chance that someone will stick with it. I'll probably end up just going with the Biljac for the adopters and hoping that qualitywise they don't take any steps down.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If they aren't big on the soaked kibble, try using homemade chicken or beef broth to soak it. Homemade is better because then you don't use any salt or herbs. Just some chicken or beef bones with trimmings and skim the fat.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

Shell said:


> If they aren't big on the soaked kibble, try using homemade chicken or beef broth to soak it. Homemade is better because then you don't use any salt or herbs. Just some chicken or beef bones with trimmings and skim the fat.


Except for I'm in college and literally don't have time to cook for myself, let alone the dogs :/ I guess I could try canned no salt if they make it? Just don't want to create picky puppies


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Abady has a granular.


----------

